# Affordable Custom Guitars?



## JHyde (May 27, 2008)

Is it reasonable or realistic that I could get a custom guitar for under $1000?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

um. it'll be tough. you'll be assembling a bolt on yourself out of parts for that price, or you'll be buying a used custom guitar that isn't by a well-known luthier (this can sometimes result in the deal of a lifetime, and sometimes erm... not). what kind of guitar are you hoping to mak, what is the feature set you can't find elsewhere?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

$1.3-1.5K would be more reasonable.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Affordable custom guitar is an oxymoron. There is no such thing as an affordable custom made guitar. Well, affordable would be based on your finances, but they are certainly all above the $1000 range.

Might get one used from someone but not new.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I can get a very good quality custom made guitar for just under $2000. made to my specs (I guess that's a bit redundant but...)


It comes down to supply and demand of course. As soon as a builder gets well known, his or her prices go up. The trick is to get in early, before that happens.

For under $1000. you can build a guitar yourself that is better than what you would get from the big guys in my opinion. Of course, much depends on your skill as a set up mechanic.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I can get a very good quality custom made guitar for just under $2000. made to my specs (I guess that's a bit redundant but...)
> 
> 
> It comes down to supply and demand of course. As soon as a builder gets well known, his or her prices go up. The trick is to get in early, before that happens.
> ...


I think he's looking for a custom acoustic. You will need much more than set up skills to build one yourself...


----------



## JHyde (May 27, 2008)

suttree said:


> um. it'll be tough. you'll be assembling a bolt on yourself out of parts for that price, or you'll be buying a used custom guitar that isn't by a well-known luthier (this can sometimes result in the deal of a lifetime, and sometimes erm... not). what kind of guitar are you hoping to mak, what is the feature set you can't find elsewhere?


There's no particular one feature I'm looking for. I was thinking along the lines of the look of the guitar I guess.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey jhyde.. you mean an electric? then all the posts above are pretty bang on. if you do mean an acoustic as jeff suggests, then $2000 is about as bottom line as you're likely to find... if you want a great, hand made acoustic for $1000 or less, i'd say get an alvarez/yairi... they're still very much hand made, they even still spoke shave the necks. another great candidate would be an older yamaha LL series.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I think he's looking for a custom acoustic. You will need much more than set up skills to build one yourself...


Yup, my bad. I didn't notice it was in the acoustic forum at first.

I wouldn't even consider building a flat top and have nothing but respect for those who can.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

http://www.elloreeguitars.com/

acoustic guitars for under $1000.The guy isnt well known,he hand builds them,and the base price is around $560 depending on your preferences.Check out the acoustic page,I like the sojourner model.e-mail the guy and he will send you some mp3 samples.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

yes, seriously,$560:banana:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome link...really enjoyed checking it out....most dates are at least a year old, I wonder how much they have gone up?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I enjoyed this link very much...definitely someone I may get in touch with in the future...


----------



## candy.himmi (May 10, 2008)

*Re:*

Hi buddy 

Its difficult to get affordable custom guitar in $ 1000, as i have bought it last month of $2500. still I am not satisfied.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Riff Wrath 
i emailed the guy just after christmas and the prices stayed the same.In the future if i have some money to spare i will order one.I know its called the "women" guitar but i like it.Would make a nice parlor with a 24 inch scale.When the guy builds his guitars he finishes the inside,its a standard thing he does with all guitars,no exceptions.I did try to talk him out of it but he wouldn't budge.Regardless i will probably end up getting the soujerner or the other.


----------

